# 20 lbs of cheese and counting



## muralboy (Oct 24, 2015)

Temps last weekend were starting to dip so figure it would be a good time to smoke some cheese - Gouda, Vermont Sharp Cheddar, Havarti and Holland Goat Cheese.  Fill the smoker up with as much as it could take.  

Smoked for around 3 hours, sat in the fridge overnight and then vac sealed.  Decided a stick of smoked butter would be a good thing too (first time doing that)

Tasting will be in about another week.  Can't wait

.













IMG_3831.jpg



__ muralboy
__ Oct 24, 2015


















IMG_3833.jpg



__ muralboy
__ Oct 24, 2015


















IMG_0357.jpg



__ muralboy
__ Oct 24, 2015


----------



## xray (Oct 24, 2015)

Lookin good! I have 8lbs all ready to go for tomorrow...mild cheddar, extra sharp, pepper jack and muenster.

What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## driedstick (Oct 26, 2015)

Dang it man that looks good,,,,nice stock up. You will like the butter 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice color on the CHEESE


----------

